# Estimating a new house



## THE-PLUMMER (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi All,
Was thinking of taking on some side work. I been offered a chance to do a few houses on the weekends. I was wondering what is the going rate to figure a fixture for it. Was going to let the home owner buy the fixtures and I'll provided the labor and material. Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

THE-PLUMMER said:


> Hi All,
> Was thinking of taking on some side work. I been offered a chance to do a few houses on the weekends. I was wondering what is the going rate to figure a fixture for it. Was going to let the home owner buy the fixtures and I'll provided the labor and material. Thanks for the help in advance.


Get out of here with that forbidden message..


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

THE-PLUMMER said:


> Hi All,
> Was thinking of taking on some side work. I been offered a chance to do a few houses on the weekends. I was wondering what is the going rate to figure a fixture for it. Was going to let the home owner buy the fixtures and I'll provided the labor and material. Thanks for the help in advance.


depends on your location , is there gas or is everything electric . 1 story or 2, is there a basement?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Are you licensed yourself??


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

The going price around here is $125 per fixtures. We never collect any money until the house has passed final inspection. We never insult the customers with pre lein notices either. Remember to always trust your customers. Do that and you should be alright.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

HSI said:


> The going price around here is $125 per fixtures. We never collect any money until the house has passed final inspection. We never insult the customers with pre lein notices either. Remember to always trust your customers. Do that and you should be alright.


Unfortunately, it's Oregon law to give notice to homeowner about construction liens for jobs over 2K. 

https://ccbed.ccb.state.or.us/WebPDF/CCB/Publications/information notice liens.pdf


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

HSI said:


> The going price around here is $125 per fixtures. We never collect any money until the house has passed final inspection. We never insult the customers with pre lein notices either. Remember to always trust your customers. Do that and you should be alright.


wow we always figured 220 per trap for material and fixtures


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

wyrickmech said:


> wow we always figured 220 per trap for material and fixtures


Why are we helping this un licensed side jobber without proper intro here??


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Why are we helping this un licensed side jobber without proper intro here??


You can lose your ass low balling a new house if you don't have the experience. Lose your trade license pay fine etc.. Not worth the trouble would be my best advice


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Why are we helping this un licensed side jobber without proper intro here??


trust me if he takes any of our advices he won't be around long


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

lol $125 a fixture .. i thought it was $3,000 jk jk


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

wyrickmech said:


> wow we always figured 220 per trap for material and fixtures


Wow that's really expensive...

The best we've ever gotten here is $85 per fixture...

I wouldn't do that lien notice either all it does is scare the hell out of the customer....


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

i charge 2k a fixture, that encludes the lien


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

AKdaplumba said:


> i charge 2k a fixture, that encludes the lien


don't forget to add the cost of ins I think that was 1.10 a fixture. O ya Obamacare to that is another 2000 a fixture


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

THE-PLUMMER said:


> Hi All,
> Was thinking of taking on some side work. I been offered a chance to do a few houses on the weekends. I was wondering what is the going rate to figure a fixture for it. Was going to let the home owner buy the fixtures and I'll provided the labor and material. Thanks for the help in advance.


 I am the last guy you want to deal with on here! Trust me! *GET OUT OF HERE! NOW!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------

